# Guess what Canon's next wide angle zoom will be



## Ricku (Nov 1, 2012)

Take a guess. 

Will it be 16-35 III? 
17-40 II? 
Or perhaps Canon's answer to Nikon 14-24? - the best UWA-zoom ever made.

What are you hoping for?

T.b.h, I'd like a 16-35 III, with the same uber sharpness and IQ as the Nikon 14-24.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 1, 2012)

i want my 14-24mm please.....


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 1, 2012)

14-24 2.8L.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 1, 2012)

ishdakuteb said:


> i want my 14-24mm please.....



+1....at f2.8, sharpness needs to be as good as Nikon or better. Price tag: $1999....I know you what you thinking ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DoJo (Nov 1, 2012)

14-24mm 2.8L would be a dream come true!


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 1, 2012)

20-28mm f4.5-5.6 STM - 1200$

OK I'm out....


----------



## Menace (Nov 1, 2012)

Something atleast as good as the Nikon 14-24 - thank you Canon


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 1, 2012)

20-25 f/8 IS for $2666 )


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 1, 2012)

17-40 2.8L


----------



## DB (Nov 1, 2012)

I would buy a 14-24mm f/2.8L USM lens in a heartbeat. I would even go so far as to say that I would buy a 14-24 before I'd buy the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II USM.

16-35mm overlaps with my 24-70. 17-40mm f/4L has an aperture about this size....'O'..enough said.


----------



## mortadella (Nov 1, 2012)

The way things are going my best guess is:

17-40mm f4L IS

Just to keep in-line with the pointless "IS-on-wide-angle-lenses" kick that Canon seems to be on these days, oh yeah and a lens nobody is asking for either!!


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 1, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Take a guess.
> 
> Will it be 16-35 III?
> 17-40 II?
> ...



I'm with you on an uber sharp 16-35 my mk2 is very sharp and i am happy with it but i would be tempted to upgrade if a better one came out

but i really think it will be a 14-24 so far not really a lens i'm allthat interested in though


----------



## DB (Nov 1, 2012)

I can understand why wedding or event photographers like the 16-35mm focal range, and that a 14-24 might be too wide for them (big noses and distorted faces), but for landscape and videographers it would be great, especially the latter.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 1, 2012)

DB said:


> I can understand why wedding or event photographers like the 16-35mm focal range, and that a 14-24 might be too wide for them (big noses and distorted faces), but for landscape and videographers it would be great, especially the latter.



to my understand that wedding photographers, most of them want to see new 14-24mm, and they are currently using 14mm which currently costs more than $2000...


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 2, 2012)

Another vote for the 17-40 f/4 IS. Unless it came with a significant price increase, I think it would be a winner. I assume it would replace the current 17-40. As such, it would be a lens with wide market appeal and would find a home in a lot of amateur photographer's bags.


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 2, 2012)

I would prefer to see some actually NEW lenses instead of the usual version 3 or 4 of something we already have, people at Canon completely lack creativity these days. 

So let's make another version of what's already existing, it will create some hype anyway, and then let's start working on..... the next same version of the same lens again. Let's take the good 17-40mm that we sell too cheap anyway, add an IS and sell it twice the price.

The only thing (aside from the money I would lose) that keeps me from buying a Nikon is the glass I already own, but if they are not even able to design new glass any more, what's the reason to stay ?

I can understand they are in a slight downturn, but when you add price arrogance and design immobility, it's getting difficult to foresee a brighter future.

Still have some patience left but for how long


----------



## tron (Nov 2, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> 20-25 f/8 IS for $2666 )


At least it would be small ;D


----------



## dstppy (Nov 2, 2012)

That's easy:
1-4mm f16

This will be the frontrunner of the best internet memes ever:
Bellybutton shots and back-hair imaging.


----------

